# Home Depot Sale



## vision (May 19, 2011)

I might be one of the few here that needs to buy wood. If you do, you may like the current Home Depot sale for free shipping. I just received, in two days, 40lb for $60 (pecan, cherry, and apple).

Just a heads up.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2011)

Is that chunks, chips or splits? It seems awful expensive to me.


----------



## vision (May 20, 2011)

Weber chunks.

What do you pay for wood? While $7 for 5lb is a standard price, I can't find pecan and cherry is harder to get. Mail order places get more expensive than this when shipping is involved.


----------



## solaryellow (May 20, 2011)

I get my wood mostly from friends now but I used to go through Do It Best hardware. If you have a store nearby, shipping is free if you have it shipped to the store. Their 10lbs bags of chunks are $8.99 and they have pecan, cherry, mesquite, apple and hickory. 

http://www.doitbest.com/Grill+Flavo...od+Flavor-model-60027-doitbest-sku-804918.dib


----------



## vision (May 20, 2011)

The do it best has a great deal if you're local. Otherwise shipping for 40lb is $50.


----------



## flash (May 20, 2011)

Vision said:


> Weber chunks.
> 
> What do you pay for wood? While $7 for 5lb is a standard price, I can't find pecan and cherry is harder to get. Mail order places get more expensive than this when shipping is involved.


Not a cent. But I am lucky enough to live in the country. Plenty of Pecan, Cherry and Oak to burn.


----------



## solaryellow (May 20, 2011)

Vision said:


> The do it best has a great deal if you're local. Otherwise shipping for 40lb is $50.




Looks like there are 5 stores in Baltimore.

 Stores:Store Details: 1Belle Hardware
240 Mc Mechen St
Baltimore,MD 21217
410-728-4844
1.43  miles 




Ship-to-Store
Website  





   2Brooklyn Do it Best Hardware
3717 S Hanover Street
Baltimore,MD 21225
410-355-0141
3.69  miles 
    




   3Belair Road Supply Co. Inc.
7750 Pulaski Highway
Baltimore,MD 21237
410-687-4200
5.30  miles 




Ship-to-Store
Website
Industrial Commercial  




   4Lehman Hardware, Inc.
5921 Belair Road
Baltimore,MD 21206
410-483-5888
5.44  miles 




Ship-to-Store
Website  




   5Sandler & Woodland Supply
4155 Hayward Ave
Baltimore,MD 21215
410-358-3100
5.49  miles 
  


----------



## vision (May 20, 2011)

Cool.

Had not heard of this store before and assumed it was only in Texas. Looks like I have a good supplier now.

Thanks.


----------



## michael ark (May 20, 2011)

I call my wood gathering chores.Dang yard work. I have a bad back and it hell even on meds.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I hate takeing them .Some times  i just john wayne it  and bite a peice of leather  with a little bourbon on the side. Just rember every day above the dirt is a blessing.


----------

